# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ish Petroninsa e ish Petroninse

## Thunder way

Hajdeni more të mblidhemi njëherë të bëjmë namin :tanku:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Petro Nini - Gjimnazi me te cilin duhet te krenohet e gjithe republika.

----------


## Thunder way

E the  e mos thuaj gjë tjetër se e prish! :shkelje syri:  
Me këtë foton më kujtove orët e "gjimnastikës" kur hynim e dilnim nga oborri i shkollës  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. nuk paska ndryshuar fare sic e lam,

----------


## Thunder way

ka ndryshuar motër,ka ndryshuar,se e kanë rikonstruktuar,megjithëse edhe unë skam arritur ta shoh akoma të tillë.Shpresoj të kenë bërë ndonjë gjë të bukur!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

kjo foto eshte recente. Ish-shkolla jone e dashur po behet edhe me e bukur. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eglantina_A

Edhe une tek petrua kam mbaru. matura e 98. Tani e kujtoj me mall po deri sa isha ne shkolle te mesme mezi prisja ta mbaroja nga frika, jo per gje po na la me zemer, tensionin na e rriti dyfish. apo nuk e kisha klasen perballe me drejtorine ne kat te dyte, ciao ju pershendes na nxoret mallin me keto fotografi.

----------


## Reiart

Uroj mesim te mbare te gjitheve atyre qe do te ulen ne shkollen e re dhe jo si une me shoke qe nuk e dinim se ku benim mesim. Meqe ra fjala a behet me ne shkolle "ushtarake"? Dmth lenda e mesimit ushtarak qe behej ne vitet 80'. Ishte lenda me e pelqyer nga te gjithe, nje here ne jave 6 ore ushtarake. Pushim.
Pershendes te gjithe ata qe kane mbaruar Petro Ninin ne vitin 84'.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Eglantina edhe une matura 98 jam. E katerta 3, me i klase me cunin e Skender Gjinushit. Po ti ca e katerte ke qene? Se mos njihemi. Bile nuk ka mundesi qe te pakten ti mua te mos me kesh vene re ne shkolle. Shume i vecante per te mos rene ne sy.

----------


## greendrag

Përshëndetje Petroninsa e ish-Petroninsa !
  Ja kalofshi mirë ngado që jeni !

----------


## MEDEA

heeeeeeej !!  :perqeshje: 
une kete vit e mbarova petroninin...mes pluhurit edhe llaçit...! po do behet vertet nje shkolle e bukur...mesa duket...shpresojme te zbukurohen edhe pak mesuesit!!!!!  :buzeqeshje:  provimet e matures kete vit ishin te lehta fare...ne krahasim me gjimnazet e tjera!!!!
Ciaooooooo
 :flutura:

----------


## Eglantina_A

Fatkeqesisht ste mbaj mend, ose sme kujtohesh sdi cte them, i mbaj mend gjithe ata veta te matures edhe kam pas disa shoke tek e katra 3. Une vete kam qene tek e katra 7. ciao te pershendes edhe ia kalofsh mire.

----------


## greendrag

Orion ,
dua të të falendoroj edhe njëher për gjithë ato fotografi që ke postuar në forum.
  Edhe një kërkesë : Mundohu të gjesh ndonjë foto të ish-shkollës sonë pas punimeve që jan bërë së fundi.

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Pershendetje gjithe Petro ninsave edhe prej meje.

Rezi matura 1991, ne ate kohe ne fillim drejtor Jetmir Alicken dhe me vone Violeta Qirjazin.
Paralele me mua ne vit te pare ka qene first Lady i sotshem Xhoi Nano.

Rezi.

P.s PNL na zgjon nostalgjira

----------


## greendrag

çma kujtove Violeten 1 jave para provimit qe kam ne analize matematike.Drejtoreshe nuk ishte me ne kohen time po vallaj edhe drejtori vete(Gjergj Ikonomi) ja kishte friken .
    Ama un e kisha mire me te vetem se i vinte inat qe si zgjidhja rregullisht ushtrimet ne shtepi    :ngerdheshje:  
    PS:Ne qofte se ndonje nga ata petroninsat e sotem e lexon kete mesazh te ma pershendese zysh Violeten nga ana ime.Ti beni te fala nga njeri qe i zgjidhte ushtrimet gjithmone sipas mendjes se vet tek e 4-8- matura 2001.

----------


## ganoid

pershendetje te forte  per te gjithe ju PNL-sa
greendrag edhe ti me gjergjin e ke mbaru mo lol.
gjergjin e hoqi vjet xhabiri (e denoncoi ne min e arsimit)pasi deshte me bo nje pisllik me tendera.
une jam matura 2000 dhe kam qene i vetmi ne klasen time nga djemte qe kaloja kleasen pa provime vjeshte.
me bohet qejfi qe keni hap kete teme dhe kenaqsia me shtohet kur shof ketu edhe nje nga "fansat" Rezin e mynihut.
te pershendes rezi dhe te uroj per pasjen ne klase paralele gocen me te bukur dhe me sexi ne shqiperi xhoanen.
por edhe viti im ska ngele pa gjo. gocat i kena pas njesha.
ndersa nga zyshat me te  mira ka qene ladi i fizikes nje njesh i vertet i mori te gjithe cunat ne kurs fizike se po mos te futeshe ne ate kurs e haje ne sume.

----------


## ganoid

PERSHENDETJE PETROMINSA DHE ISH PETRONINSA PERVEC MEJE JU JENI ATA QE I KANE DHENE EMER SHKOLLES SONE TE DASHUR  :buzeqeshje:  THONUI PASTAJ QE TERE KOKAT SKANE DALE NGA PETRONINI.PO BRAVO BRAVO SI NE KOMUNIZEM ASHTU DHE NE DEMOKRACI SHKOLLA ME E PRIVILEGJUAR KA NGELUR NJE PUTHJE PER TE GJITHE NGA G.O (PO E THASHE EMRIN DO ME SULENI ME MIRE SPO E THEM ) 
P.S FALENDEROJ MARIGLENIN QE ME LA TE SHKRUAJA DHE E PUTH SHUME

----------


## babyboy

Pershendetje te gjithe Petroninsave njihere!!! Oriono rrofsh vllai tat se na kishte marre malli per PNL'ne.
Une jam matura 2001 edhe pse maturen e bera jashte Shqiperise. Ue kur na kujtohet Violeta me ato kercenimet e veta cinike, apo Drita e Fizikes qe e bonte klasen me fol me vete kur kishte rregjistrin ne dore . . . Po Taipi, kambist i zoti ka qene, sa here qe rritej dollari na bonte pushim se ikte ke tregu me kemby, kur ulej na bonte zbor . . .lol!!! Une kom qene tek e treta 8 dhe banjot i kishim mu perballe klases . . . sa duhanin e kena pi aty!!! . . . lene se na u mbushen syte me lot kur na kujtohen keto gjera . . .

----------


## ganoid

me njeshi nga te gjitha ka qene arjanA peshkatari kush e ka pas me kupton

----------


## Eglantina_A

Arjanen e kam pas ne vit te katert. Ne fillim Arjana dukej shume e keqe por pasi e njeh e shikon qe eshte shume e mire. Zysha me e keqe per mua qe e kam pas kunj gjithmone ka qene Moza e letersise. QE nga viti i pare deti ne te katrin inat me inat e kemi kaluar.
Sa futej ne klase e vinte puna tek regjistri kush do cohej filloje i luteshe zotit ishalla mos cohem sot. Para shkolles se mesme e kisha pasion letersine, po ma beri llahtar. Notat e mira mi jepte vetem ne hartime kur nuk e dinte se i kisha shkruar une.
Zbor kemi pas kaluar ne shkollen e mesme, megjithese sikur te kthehesha mbrapa e ta kaloja edhe nje here, do ta beja me gjithe qef.

----------

